# Can we afford kids?



## mrs.m

Age: 25
Spouse’s/Partner's age: 28

Annual gross income from employment or profession: 23k
Annual gross income spouse: 25k

Type of employment: permanent in private sector
Expenditure pattern: In general are you spending more than you earn or are you saving? no

Rough estimate of value of home 315k
Mortgage on home 276k repayments incl. insurance & less TRS €1315 a month
Mortgage providertsb
Type of mortgage: Tracker
Interest rate 5.1%

Other borrowings – credit union repayments €85 per week  friends first €43 a month owe family member €3500

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? yes
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 0

Savings and investments: 6700

Do you have a pension scheme? no

Do you own any investment or other property? no

Ages of children: none yet

Life insurance: got at time of mortgage shopping around at the moment


*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?*

*We are a young couple just married..hence the c.union loan! and I am trying to figure out if we'll ever afford to have kids! I have a budget done for ourselves for the year and by the end of this year we will have payed off all loans and have maybe €3k in savings. A couple of things set us back in the last few years but in general i dont think we're bad with money. As it is now we have €200 a week for household money (not including bills) and this is do-able. But when i work out that if we we're to have kids and to be a stay at home mother i'm not sure how much we should aim for weekly spending.*

*Apart from the obvious cutting back on sky tv I cant see any other way to free up money!*
*As it is our ESB is around €90 - €100 bi monthly..our gas maybe €170 and our eircom about €160..are these too high in anyones experience?*

*sorry for all the info..just looking for a fresh pair of eyes..*

*thanks*


----------



## ClubMan

Yet again in response to such queries - it make no sense to have the unsecured borrowings that you have when you could clear the debts with the savings that you have.


----------



## mrs.m

i realise that..thats why we are using the savings to clear all loans this year some sooner than others..the savings are in the credit union and can be used against that loan..and by the end of this year we will have savings and no loans..if we have kids we could not afford to continue saving/start a pension etc.
I would like to be a sahm if possible


----------



## HighFlier

The big issue you need to consider is childcare.

If one of you has to give up work or if you need a professional creche it seems to be a big streach.

On the other hand if Granny was available to step in then its a different matter.


----------



## SuilAmhain

For what it's worth that Eircom bill seems very high to me. Is it monthly or bi-monthly? Maybe there is a better "plan" you could switch to


----------



## mrs.m

No granny available to step in. i would have to way up the cost of childcare against staying home but definatley dont see the point of working to pay child care.  i have always thought that I would prefer to stay home with my children but not too easy in modern ireland.
Do the other bills seem a reasonable amount?..i could probably get the phone bill down with a bit of effort.knowing life something will crop up to replace it anyhow


----------



## hlm

If you want to be a sahm, your partners salary would need to increase significantly to service your current mortgage and day to day living expenses. How likely is that to happen within say a 5 year timeframe? Would extra qualifications increase his earning capacity, are there any chances of promotion in his current job, you might look at this. As things currently stand for you, a child could put you under serious pressure financially, even if you were to return to work childcare fees would eat up most of your salary. Your mortgage looks high relative to both of your earnings.


----------



## mrs.m

My hubby wouldnt get a promotion as its a trade job he does but he will get a pay rise this august and on a yearly basis thereafter..also if i was to stay at home he would have my tax credits and after aug pay rise would be on about €29,500 take home a year..that plus childs allowance of €1900 or so and yearly bonus up to 6yrs old of €1000 would be €32,400


----------



## SuilAmhain

The other bills seem ok but it's hard to compare. My last 2 bills were 200 ESB and 300 gas but we've got electric shower and gas hob with 4 adults living in the house so the usage of those is probably quite high by normal standards.


----------



## leex

Have a look at UTV Telecom for your phone. Am with them for a few years. Landline calls to IRE and UK are free after 6pm and at weekends and you only pay line rental. Mobile calls and other international calls are extra. For 9.99euro per month extra, landline calls to IRL and UK are free during the day. This is reduced to 6.99euro if you have BB with them.


----------



## mrs.m

well my last eircom bill was €41 for line rental €41 for broadband and €40 for phone calls plus Vat..i round it up to 160 cause some times it would be..but that would definately be the highest.
I dont top up my mobile very often maybe a €5 a month and use the home phone mostly. so theres no major phone credit bills to come out of weekly spending.
I really cant see anywhere to cut back spending..i think €200 a week as we are now seems to be working out ok but theres the cushion of savings there so i dont worry too much..but if we we're unable to keep saving and be on that a week i'd worry more about unexpected things as there'd be no room for juggling around to get through tough patches.
How much is a reasonable amount a week to spend on a family of 3 as far as clothes, food and day to day living costs are concerned?would love to know what people think is average or enough.


----------



## SarahMc

If every couple asked rationally "can we afford to have children", I doubt the population of Ireland would sustain itself.  

If you are planning to be a SAHM, you can earn 15K tax free by childminding and still pass tax credits onto your husband.  You would probably also be eligible for FIS and the GP visit card.

As for a budget for a family of 3, add on one third to your existing expenditure, I know its not another adult, but think nappies, formula, wipes etc.  You will save money by not travelling to work, making meals from scratch etc.  

I must say Mrs M you sound like a good money manager, so am curious (even though its not my business) why you took out a CU loan to get married, particularly as you planned to start a family so soon after.


----------



## Brianne

Fair dues to you for being so organised but if you want to be a SAHM then stay that way and use the next three years to save a nest egg of about 15000E and attack the morgage. I think that other than your phone you are doing well and are to be congratulated on not having much debt apart from the morgage. Having had children very young myself , I think if I was in your position nowadays, I would prefer to enjoy a few years of childless marriage first. Its much easier to economise with just two young adults.You could still do a lot of things eg. holidays, short breaks etc. within your budget that are much more difficult when babies arrive. By waiting a short few years and yes even though you may not feel it you are still very young , you will, with a bit of money behind you, be in a much better position to enjoy parenthood. Best of luck


----------



## ailbhe

I am 25 and earn slightly more than you. In terms of income I am estimating you are coming out with net of about 1700 per month. 
So by having a child you will be getting 280 per week for 26 weeks after which you will have no income if you stay at home. 
Having a child will mean you get approx 233 per month (child benefit and early childcare supplement) so you are losing 1467 per month. If you return to work you would be earning €1700 + 233 = 1933 minus creche of approx €1000 so you would still be almost €1000 better off by staying in work.
I am leaving your husbands wage out of it as his would pretty much cover the mortgage and cost of food, bills etc (he earns approx 2000 per month - 1315 (mortgage) = 685 per month which would be necessary for food, esb etc (and would just about cover that)

Along with childcare costs you also need to factor in medical costs (kids are always sick with one thing or another), nappies, clothes, equiptment, heating costs by being home all day .....the list is endless really. 

My partner is on more than yours and we have decided to hold off for a year or two so we can save up some money in order to have a second child and that is even with the intention of me returning to work. We had our first at 20 when he was on 20k per annum and I had to give up work. It has been a very hard struggle to get to where we are now (own home, better jobs, bit more free cash) and while I don't regret having my daughter I do wish we had been in a better financial position as it really tested our relationship at times. 
Only you can make the decision as to whether the desire to have a child is so great that you will be willing to spend the next 5-10 years pretty much broke. Some people do think it is worth it. Others prefer to wait.


----------



## Flax

mrs.m said:


> Can we afford kids?


 
Not really. I'd wait a few years. You have plenty of time on your hands.


----------



## Welfarite

Flax said:


> Not really. I'd wait a few years. You have plenty of time on your hands.


 
I would agree. You are young and say you ar just married. Enjoy each other for a few years before having kids that will take up your attention for the following 18 years!


----------



## annR

Your energy bills seem high to me.  Our gas bill is about 70 quid every 2 months, something similar for ESB, that's for two people living in a semi d.


----------



## pc7

I have an eircom bundle that works out at 55 a month, that could save you a little more, along with the usual shop at lidl/aldi, only use cash, keep a spending diary. Enjoy life a little first though


----------



## Calico

I think you're both very young and as newly-weds, maybe you should wait?


----------



## oakrise

Like the last few posters , I 'll advise you to wait, apart from finances once you have kids your freedom is out of the window. You are only young and newly married; why not enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## pinkyBear

> why not enjoy every minute of it.


 it is their choice to have children, even though they are young - why not have kids now - my brother and his wife had a kid when they were 20/21 - they are young now and can enjoy a life that those in their 30's with young kids can't - and they had very little money too..
OP, money is always going to be an issue - you have managed up to now to save for a house on relatively low salaries...
With a bit of bugeting and planning you can save a few pounds - we are in the process of doing this ourselves - pay off all loans asap as you are paying interest... As for staying at home you might find it tough on one income, even a part time job or child minding can bring in some extra money..
All the best, 
P


----------



## z104

If you are looking to reduce your costs you could just use mobile phone only.
I use a mobile phone that costs 25-30 euro per month(200 minutes of calls and 200 texts included in package for 25 euro) 3 mobile broadband costs 20 euro per month.Coverage is very good
This way you have no need for a phone line. 

I would suggest making less phone calls and ditch the land line.

You are still young, enjoy the time you have together while you can.


----------



## Zoomer

*



Apart from the obvious cutting back on sky tv I cant see any other way to free up money!

Click to expand...

*there are always ways to cut back on your expenditure. this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62751 has a lot of good suggestions


----------



## seriams

We are a couple that have gas in our home for cooker and heating and we pay no higher than €90 per bill. 
Because we both work all day heating is on for average 4 hours per day, longer at weekends. €160 sounds very high for a couple.

Like you I often wonder how on earth we would manage to afford kids in the future and we are earning okay wages but everywhere we turn lately, prices have increased which I'm sure you are aware of, so much so that I'm back in college at night time doing a course so that I can work from home when I need to. 
Is there any possibility of you doing a course so that you could do the same?, maybe childcare or beauty therapist?


----------



## michaelm

You seem to be organised and focused.  Put a squeeze on all of your bills, utilities, insurance, food, day-to-day stuff.  Do clear your debts by year end.  Maybe transfer your tax credits to your husband and try to live off his wage while saving yours as a safety net; if you can manage on his wage then you can afford kids.


----------



## csirl

> My hubby wouldnt get a promotion as its a trade job he does but he will get a pay rise this august and on a yearly basis


 


> Annual gross income spouse: 25k


 
This is what you need to concentrate on. Your husbands income is on the low side, but he is young enough to be able to do something about it. If you are to be sahm, you need your husband to ask himself "where will I be in 5-10 years?" in terms of career and income. If it is the case that in his current trade, his income will rise very significantly over the coming years, then its ok to stick with it. If its a case that he's only going to get modest increases annually, then he should explore other career avenues. He's currently earning significantly less than the average wage - there is no use being in a trade if your not earning enough money.


----------



## mrs.m

Thanks for your advice and opinions everyone..didnt get a chance to reply till now. Well we weren't thinking of starting a family straight away just looking ahead at maybe the end of the year /early next year. Meant to say that our wages i've put in are after tax.we are sticking to our budget as planned and ive gone further ahead in my planning and have budgeted up to July 09 at that stage we will have all loans gone apart from mortgage and 16k savings so we'll be on the way 
Thanks again to all who replied its always good to get a realistic opinion as i hate hearing "ah sure it'll all work out" I think we'll start our family next year and i cant wait


----------



## demoivre

mrs.m said:


> Thanks again to all who replied its always good to get a realistic opinion as i hate hearing "ah sure it'll all work out" I think we'll start our family next year and i cant wait



Good for you, keep practicing  - you never know you could end up like the friend of a friend of mine who ended up with five kids under one, twins first and then triplets eleven months later!


----------



## pc7

holy moly 5 under 1 don't say that you'll scare mrs m off them completely :0


----------



## Guest119

mrs.m.

If you can't afford kids no-one can !.

My partner and I desperately wanted a family, money wasn't the issue - miscarriages were. We split up, and now I'm too old (emotionally). Go for it.


----------



## Giggsey

Mrs M,

I know this website is ask about money, but taking money out the equation for a second. The it'll all work out has advantages: having children younger in life is better for parent and child.

Getting pregent is not an exacy science!, waiting a year could turn out to be 3/4.
Your husband needs to play soccer in garden...no walking sticks allowed.
Watching the simspons with family- you don't want to be too old to get the jokes! 

Best of luck.


----------



## leekelly

I have just had a baby myself and I am due back to work in 8 weeks.  It looks as if it wont pay me to go back to work or to stay at home.  there is no right time to plan a baby it would be nice to be financially stable but it will all work out.  Thats what I have been told.


----------



## doll

your eircom bill seems quite high, my bill is €120 every two months, its called talktime anytime and includes broadband.  think you should check different packages.

I understand where you are coming from i was in the same sort of position, to be honest i think once you are in a position that you have no bills, there is no reason why you can't afford kids and stay at home.  My husband and i only earned approx 30k each and i have now left work and have a little girl (6 months) but we have no loans and once you can budget and stick to it you should be fine.  However, i'd try have a bit in savings for esentials about 2 or 3k for essentials for baby ie: pram, cot etc before you have any kids.  You would be amazed how much money you ill spend... but when you have to really budget you can.  

don't forget you get childs benefit of €165 a month and early childcare supplement of €275 every 3 months, this helps....


----------



## Ancutza

Just found this thread by accident but it hit a chord with something I was reading today and our own circumstances.

Picked up a 2006 issue of Newsweek this afternoon whilst lounging in the garden.  The article that caught my eye was all about how couples today are putting off having kids until they are well into their 30's or even 40's.

If I had read that article 18 months ago then it might have had some resonance but today, having chased my angel around the garden in her baby-walker and been bitten for trying to get the flower petals out of her mouth I'll tell you honestly that nothing, and I mean nothing, equals the joy of kids.  Something will always seem to get in the way but equally something always turns up to keep the wolf from the door.  

Get on with it!! I wish I had of started earlier!  Might still be able to wheeze through a game of footy with the next one if the missus is up for it next year!!


----------



## mu66

Ancutza - what age are you (age range?)
I sometimes feel too old to start (though am less than 35).


----------



## Ancutza

I'm a spritely 37!


----------



## Diziet

doll said:


> ...  However, i'd try have a bit in savings for esentials about 2 or 3k for essentials for baby ie: pram, cot etc before you have any kids.  You would be amazed how much money you ill spend... but when you have to really budget you can.  ...




You don't even need that much, unless you want everything new and the 'best' (which will gather dust in a few months time . A cot, a pushchair and a car seat are all you need. Quite often, friends who had kids before you are quite happy to donate these. Ebay is also extremely good. Most people buy an all singing all dancing travel system, use it very little, and end up using a Maclaren foldable buggy like everyone else. Second hand baby gear is generally very good and the baby couldn't care less! All a baby needs is milk, warmth and cuddles.


----------



## MoonUnit

Have you taken into consideration if both parents go back to work how much Childcare will put a hole in your pocket???  I fork out 270 per child per month and i have 2 children ... your both need to think about it in my opinion. And dont forget how much children cost you!! and im just talking about living expenses, dont forget about all the stuff your going to need for the arrivial/s. 

Lets pray its not twins


----------



## MoonUnit

<Quite often, friends who had kids before you are quite happy to donate these. Ebay is also extremely good.>

no one wants hand me downs anymore btw .. im sure two working professionals would want there own stuff for there child, as i did, but when sacrafices have to be made you will go to all lengths to do it.


----------



## delboy159

MoonUnit said:


> <Quite often, friends who had kids before you are quite happy to donate these. Ebay is also extremely good.>
> 
> no one wants hand me downs anymore btw .. im sure two working professionals would want there own stuff for there child, as i did, but when sacrafices have to be made you will go to all lengths to do it.


 
Is this being funny or do you fully believe that no one could want hand me downs anymore???

Wife is about to pop out our first in a few months and we are lamenting the fact none of our close friends have kids, so the hand me down options will be limited.  We were both rared on the logic of kids not knowing any better!!!  saying that I know my wife will want little dresses or jeans and jumpers (depending on gender) for days out/family functions etc..., but 90% of the time hand me downs will do....


----------



## annR

All my maternity clothes are hand me downs from sister in law or from charity shop in spite of both myself and husband being "working professionals" . . .and by all accounts I look pretty good in them too   If it's good enough for me baby will be fine. .  . . . .all baby's stuff is hand me downs.  Some of it is originally Mama's and Papa's too


----------



## Diziet

MoonUnit said:


> <Quite often, friends who had kids before you are quite happy to donate these. Ebay is also extremely good.>
> 
> no one wants hand me downs anymore btw .. im sure two working professionals would want there own stuff for there child, as i did, but when sacrafices have to be made you will go to all lengths to do it.



That is just not true - myself and my colleagues (all very well paid professionals) have been busily handing down (and accepting) baby gear. I bought very little new. Talking among people I know, it is very common. 

Apart from the cost issue, there is an element of reuse and recycling which is also very pertinent. Why on earth would people want 'everything new'? The baby gear I was given all looked almost new!


I do think childcare and/or loss of salary is the overriding financial consideration though. The cost of the baby gear pales into insignificance in comparison.


----------



## abelard

I have to chime in here in support of hand-me-downs and not spending a fortune. All you need first is a moses basket (second hand), plenty of vests and baby-gros (Dunnes and Penneys are fine, and no need to spend more than €50), a buggy (second hand) some blankets (Dunnes/Penneys again), and a car seat. Best to buy a new car seat and have the shop fit it in your car. You will probably get plenty of presents of  clothes for dressing up. Don't spend a fortune on the first buggy, bacause you won't be using it for any longer than a year at most. Then, as the other poster said, you can't beat a lightweight Maclaren fold-up. My babies never quite made it into a cot, preferring to sleep in our bed, but that's not for everyone. Consider breast feeding - free, far far better for the baby, no fussing with sterilisers and other paraphanalia, plus you get your figure back in a matter of months, if not weeks. At six months, you'll need a high chair - again, safety and hygiene are the considerations, nothing else. Nappies are a significant expense, but worth it obviously  .

I'm an older mum because I just wasn't ready when I was younger, but you seem to be ready and I'd agree it's better for both children and parents to have them younger.  Don't let money put you off. But equally, I'd say, after a few years get back to part-time work, for your sanity, independence, and your own money to spend. Perhaps you and a friend could cover the childcare for each other if you both work part time at different times, for instance. Staying at home full time can be quite isolating. And, God forbid anything should happen, you need to be able to support yourself.

PS You can buy a second-hand cot or use a hand-me-down if you can get one, but do buy a new mattress.


----------



## mrs.m

update:  no we definately cannot for now


----------



## mrs.m

Another update:

Later than originally planned (due to a few health set backs & my redundancy) we are planning our first. So at the moment its all planning,taking folic acid and continuing saving  We are hoping to get pregnant by the end of the year. Will be breastfeeding and using cloth nappies and have no problems with hand me downs from friends or relatives so not as preoccupied with the initial costs as I was. Obviously as they get older they cost more. 

Since my original post I was made redundant and my husband has taken a 10% paycut. But our bills are now lower, debts are cleared and we have savings so we're gonna bite the bullet and start our family.

Thanks for all the input from everyone at the time-it helped to get all your opinions!


----------



## dmos87

Lovely to hear Mrs. M, best of luck to you both!!


----------



## fobs

Good to hear an update as often we don't. Best of luck to you on the exciting journey of parenthood!


----------



## browtal

Good luck with whatever decision you make. There is no right or wrong time to have your children. It will change your life completely. Little time for each other and enjoying the freedom that you could have had.
I had my first baby at 21 and dont regret it but life changed completely and money was always an issue.  It will definately put strain on your relationship - but if you both love children you will cope with this. 
Who knows what lies ahead - which ever way you choose there are risks. My daughter recently had her first baby and is finding it a great strain to do all the chores without any financial issues. You may be the perfect mum and enjoy every moment and settle for less. 
We have three grown up children and spent every day of our life with them, holidays etc.. We miss them every day, though we both have very active lives, and I still work. 
Good wishes Browtal
Best of luck


----------



## lionstour

25 and you want to have kids!  Your kidding me.  Seriously. As others have said wait.  Heard so many cases of young couples splitting up recently. 

Wait, get to know each other as a married couple, save but spend a little too.  Enjoy life for a while.


----------



## lionstour

browtal said:


> There is no right or wrong time to have your children.
> Best of luck


 
Having kids when you are finacially secure and are best able to provide for them and have the maturity to understand the difficulties involved is the right time to have kids.


----------



## dmos87

lionstour said:


> 25 and you want to have kids! Your kidding me. Seriously. As others have said wait. Heard so many cases of young couples splitting up recently.
> 
> Wait, get to know each other as a married couple, save but spend a little too. Enjoy life for a while.


 
You seem to have mis-read the thread - the OP posted this thread 2 years ago - she is now 27. She has clearly put a lot of thought into this and starting a family young is quite obviously something they want to do. 

The "young couples splitting up recently" could always happen! And it is most likely due to current job losses, depression, financial strain, etc.


----------



## fizzelina

This is an interesting thread. I bet the people who rejected hand me downs might have a different opinion now. I would also happily accept hand me downs even if I am a professional. I also don't agree that people need to be "young parents", so many first time parents are not necessarily young. I think it's up to an individual as to when they want to have their children. I'm the same age as the OP and I've decided I'd like to wait 5 years before trying as we want to enjoy our new house and our time together just the two of us, enjoy some more child free holidays and build up some savings so we are in a good position when (hopefully some day) a baby comes. Does that make me less maternal because I want to be older, I don't think so. Does it mean my other half who will be in his 40's by then can't play football, of course not. It's just what we think is best for us, maybe selfish, we enjoy it alot just being us and our dog. To Mrs M good luck and enjoy the trying! I have a sister who got pregnant 6 years ago while they were not exactly financially ready and they have had a very happy 5 years with their little boy. You'll be fine, it's going to be lovely and money will be fine since you are sensible with it.


----------



## Claire1956

Mrs M. the very best of luck to you. You'll make a great Mum and Dad as you both seem so full of common sense. 

I had 3 children in quick succession and did not have the funds to fork out for the re-usable nappies. To this day I am sorry that I didn't, because when I add up the cost of the disposables over the 4 years of nappies versus two or three sets of re-usables, I would have saved a fortune. IMO I was just stupid not to buy them. If you investigate them and think you'd be happy to use them, maybe ask for a set as a baby gift......just an idea!! But I know that they are not to everyones taste.


----------



## annR

Good luck.  There's a lot of support and tips out there on sites like rollercoaster.ie for people who are using cloth nappies or buying/selling stuff.  BTW I have a moses basket I'm trying sell if you're interested.


----------



## lionstour

dmos87 said:


> You seem to have mis-read the thread - the OP posted this thread 2 years ago - she is now 27. She has clearly put a lot of thought into this and starting a family young is quite obviously something they want to do.
> 
> The "young couples splitting up recently" could always happen! And it is most likely due to current job losses, depression, financial strain, etc.


 
27 is still too young IMO


----------



## saintstephen

a tracker mortgage at 5.1% seems high these days.
edit.....just noticed the date of the 1st post..... sorry


----------



## fizzelina

lionstour said:


> 27 is still too young IMO


 It's not about age, it's about being ready and mature enough to have a baby and understand the effect it will have on your lifestyle. The OP is married, with their own home and want a baby. How can you say that is too young? Age is only a number.


----------



## dmos87

lionstour said:


> 27 is still too young IMO


 

I can see it from both sides, so I half agree with you  The majority of women in their 20's (be it early or late) would prefer to begin their family before 30. The chances of conceiving reduce the older you get, you have less energy, etc. there are many factors that contribute to a decision as big as this. 

While the OP shouldnt be in a rush start her family I'm getting the feeling she is ready.


----------



## mrs.m

Hi again 
actually I'm 28 now and would be 29 when we would have a baby assuming there's no complications. I don't feel like its too young..its just moving onto a new stage in life which we are both ready for after 10 years of enjoying ourselves and "living" 
Meant to say also, the mortgage payments are now 930 a month with the tracker rate. And I got a gas bill this morning for 20euro as the previous one was estimated (and was 140) so we have really gotten that down-I'm delighted with that. I usually take a reading myself about half way through a bill & work out how much we're at so I keep a good track on it.
I have already researched the cloth nappies & have definitely decided on them and mad as it sounds I already have baby clothes stored away!

thanks everyone


----------



## lou2

You seem an incredibly organised and sensible mum to be. The very best of luck to you!


----------



## lionstour

mrs.m said:


> Hi again
> actually I'm 28 now and would be 29 when we would have a baby assuming there's no complications. I don't feel like its too young..its just moving onto a new stage in life which we are both ready for after 10 years of enjoying ourselves and "living"
> Meant to say also, the mortgage payments are now 930 a month with the tracker rate. And I got a gas bill this morning for 20euro as the previous one was estimated (and was 140) so we have really gotten that down-I'm delighted with that. I usually take a reading myself about half way through a bill & work out how much we're at so I keep a good track on it.
> I have already researched the cloth nappies & have definitely decided on them and mad as it sounds I already have baby clothes stored away!
> 
> thanks everyone


 
Well done and best wishes.


----------



## fizzelina

Good luck mrs m and I hope it all goes according to plan


----------



## olddoll

Like others I found this post very interesting and regard Mrs M as being very sensible and capable.  

I would like to wish her and her husband the best of luck and may their dreams come true.


----------



## buzybee

It is interesting how people seem to think you can choose to have children when you are young.  I think having children depends on when you meet the right partner.  I did not meet the right partner when I was in my 20s.  Even though I always wanted kids when I was in my 20s, I was not prepared to settle with anyone, just so we could start a family.  I waited til I met the right partner, even though it meant not having a child til I was 36.  I don't regret this as I know I always wanted a family and I would have tried to have kids with my partner if I had met him when we were younger.  

I think there is no right age to have a family.  It is more important to have a family with the right man and not to just use anyone, because a person wants a family.

Best of luck to you in your journey to parenthood.


----------



## Optimistic

I just came across this post today and have enjoyed reading it. ALl the best for the rest of this year. We waited for 7 years before having our first. We enjoyed our first years of marriage together, building a home, reducing our mortgage etc. And while it was tough we are now in a pretty ok position.We would love to have my wife be a sahm but she does work from home so that helps in some ways, but she struggles with working when she would love to be with our two girls, had our second last year. 
There def are savings to be had for a mum/dad stay at home, childcare, reduced food bills with more careful planning. My wife does a weekly meal plan and we shop to that. Amazing the difference it makes to our grocery bill. PLus when the girls get more time it shows in there lives.  Buy second hand, all our baby equipment was second hand. Clean it and air it after getting it.

We use washable nappies and there if def a saving in that, esp if you are planning on having more than one. A little more work, but we reckon healthier for the baby. My wife is designing one at the moment. 

Children will change your lives for ever, but you def won't want to be without them. It gets better and better. Just work on building a strong and healthy marriage and relationship with your spouse your children will be all the better for it. 

Enjoy the whole process and keep us updated.ALl the best. 




mrs.m said:


> Hi again
> actually I'm 28 now and would be 29 when we would have a baby assuming there's no complications. I don't feel like its too young..its just moving onto a new stage in life which we are both ready for after 10 years of enjoying ourselves and "living"
> Meant to say also, the mortgage payments are now 930 a month with the tracker rate. And I got a gas bill this morning for 20euro as the previous one was estimated (and was 140) so we have really gotten that down-I'm delighted with that. I usually take a reading myself about half way through a bill & work out how much we're at so I keep a good track on it.
> I have already researched the cloth nappies & have definitely decided on them and mad as it sounds I already have baby clothes stored away!
> 
> thanks everyone


----------

